# Good Tailor



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

Was wondering if anyone could recomend a good tailor, need a pair of trousers altered. Are there any in the Malls. Close to Dubia Marina would be preferable. 

Cheers 

Sean


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Royal Fashion - Bur Dubai and Jumeirah Beach Hotel


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

Try Stitches at Murjan 6 of JBR.


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Glasceb said:


> Try Stitches at Murjan 6 of JBR.


Thanks, will do.


----------

